# Anyone willing to take my commission?



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

Alright, so, here's what I want:

a Scratchbuilt Warhound Titan.

with Plasma Blastgun and Vulcan Mega Bolter


Price I'm willing to pay: depends how good it looks, but in triple digits.

As for rivets, I don't care about those.

if you need anymore clarification, please ask.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

It will end up cheaper to buy one and get that painted bud.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

ill second that.
It may only end up a bit cheaper to get one made but i just finished the one i bought and its an awsome looking model

BTW if you plan to game with it dont even bother with the vulkan, take the turbolaser.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Im just starting one too. 

Edit: bugger it if you go for the forgeworld one i'll do it. Price of model plus i'll guess around $50 for materials and also what ever postage is $40-50 on a guess to the states


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You would be better off buying one and getting it painted, depending on what you want done to it I would be willing to take the commission, I have a few weeks before my next commission starts. If you want a scratch built one, it is something that I would consider taking on but it would take a while and would probably end up more then the FW one. The sheet styrene is not cheap nor is the 100 hours worth of time into it.

If you do want a FW one it would be fully airbrushed.


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Tbh djinns not long done a fantastic eldar titan comision. My only titan is a personal one for ebay. He's probably your man for a better finish.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw titans for $150(looked nice also) scratchbuilds, I see usually don't go above $200

I saw soem of the Titans "master painted" but using Forge World photo's for $900, on ebay.




ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> BTW if you plan to game with it dont even bother with the vulkan, take the turbolaser.


 maybe if I want a Warlord, lol, I go on the cool factor of models, I rarely play to win, I play for the sake of playing, don't matter if I win or lose, though if I lose because you went with that:"oh look, I just wiped you out in 1 turn armies" I will not play you anymore.


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

GeneralSturnn said:


> maybe if I want a Warlord, lol, I go on the cool factor of models, I rarely play to win, I play for the sake of playing, don't matter if I win or lose, though if I lose because you went with that:"oh look, I just wiped you out in 1 turn armies" I will not play you anymore.


Good for you : )

Wish i was a little less competitive sometimes lol


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

You get what you pay for. 
I would charge 200 for a basic airbrushed paint job on the model, no basing and the assembly would be included in that. Ask around. When I put together a model, I put it together. Shipping is not included in that. Better class of paint job, means more money as well.


----------



## GeneralSturnn (Feb 20, 2011)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Good for you : )
> 
> Wish i was a little less competitive sometimes lol


*gets into Ork character*

Take it fram me Humie, da' better a foight iz, da' less ya wants ta win! an' da more ya wants it ta' go on forever! unless yer in a foight against dem panzy Pointy Earz or Fish 'Eadz.

We Orkz always fight fer da' frill of fightin'!

*get out of Ork character*

I think that about sums it up, lol.


----------

